# Flag Trade Paints



## Harbo (23 Feb 2012)

My local Toolstation sells Flag Paints which seem reasonably priced - anybody used them?

Rod


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (23 Feb 2012)

Yes I have used there metal primer and black metal paint. I used to restore my sign post and its done a good job. There clear wax is good as well but I wasn't impressed with there pure button oil, but then its the first time I had used button oil.


----------



## superunknown (27 Feb 2012)

I have used them from time to time, never had any problems. Seems good quality.


----------



## HandyTim (28 Feb 2012)

The Aluminium primer was great. The white trade undercoat was lacking in pigment - very poor


----------

